# List of Reformed Churches with Weekly Video Sermons



## PaulCLawton (Sep 10, 2012)

Fist of all, if there is another thread on this topic already, feel free to just redirect me there. The only one I could find while searching was a discussion about the relative merits of having children watch video sermons. What I was hoping we could do is compile a list (with links of course) of Reformed churches that regularly post video sermons that are free to watch. For the purpose of this list, let's keep lectures, conference addresses, seminars, etc. out of it. Here's what I have found so far:


Heritage Netherlands Reformed, Grand Rapids MI (HRC - VanderZwaag, Beeke, Kuivenhoven, Murray)

Second Presbyterian Church, Greenville SC (PCA - Phillips)

University Reformed Church, East Lansing MI (RCA - DeYoung)


----------



## Dearly Bought (Sep 10, 2012)

PaulCLawton said:


> Fist of all, if there is another thread on this topic already, feel free to just redirect me there. The only one I could find while searching was a discussion about the relative merits of having children watch video sermons. What I was hoping we could do is compile a list (with links of course) of Reformed churches that regularly post video sermons that are free to watch. For the purpose of this list, let's keep lectures, conference addresses, seminars, etc. out of it. Here's what I have found so far:
> 
> 
> Heritage Netherlands Reformed, Grand Rapids MI (HRC - VanderZwaag, Beeke, Kuivenhoven, Murray)
> ...



Ayr Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) (Rev. Gavin Beers)
Edinburgh Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) (Rev. James Gracie)


----------



## Edward (Sep 10, 2012)

See below.


----------



## Edward (Sep 10, 2012)

We do live streaming of the service but don't have a video archive at this time. 

Briarwood in Birmingham appears to offer the previous week's service as well as live streaming Streaming Video

Perimeter outside Atlanta appears to offer video sermon archives. Perimeter Church - Atlanta, Georgia - Messages


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 11, 2012)

Tenth Presbyterian in Philadelphia has live streaming each week. Tenth Presbyterian Church - Philadelphia, PA: Home


----------



## nicnap (Sep 11, 2012)

Though they have interesting distinctives, the Faith Free Presbyterian Church has video. Their pastor, Colin Mercer, is an excellent preacher. Faith Free Presbyterian Church - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 11, 2012)

Coral Ridge: Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church: Fort Lauderdale, FL > Sermons


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 11, 2012)

I think that all of the Free Presbyterian Church (Ulster as well as North America) broadcast their services live on Sermon Audio. You can go back later and view the sermons. It appears that the same goes for the Heritage Reformed Churches, or at least some of them. 

A couple of others I don't see listed are John Greer (Ballymena Free Presbyterian) and Bartel Elshout (Chilliwack Heritage Reformed).  I've probably "tuned in" to these two more than any other live broadcasts on Sermon Audio. That's in part due to the time differences, which allows me to attend church and also watch these broadcasts from time to time. 

In general, many of the congregations that broadcast their services live by video on Sermon Audio will have them available to watch later as well. SermonAudio.com - Live Webcasts


----------

